# Demolish It Yourself



## Andy_R (25 Mar 2020)

I put down our decking almost 20 years ago - 5m x 5m - so a reasonable size. #1 son is now demolishing it....


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2020)

bonfire night comes early!


----------



## sleuthey (25 Mar 2020)

Most smartly dressed landscape gardener iv ever seen


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2020)

Pity all the poor little mice, ratties and hedgehogs you're making homeless.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2020)

Andy_R said:


> I put down our decking almost 20 years ago - 5m x 5m - so a reasonable size. #1 son is now demolishing it....
> View attachment 510409


Tell him that he has been very naughty and that he will have to rebuild it - paying for the wood out of his pocket money!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Apr 2020)

What a bloody rotting job ..

They do take a bit of work to trash em


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2020)

He needs a bigger hammer.


----------



## sheddy (2 Apr 2020)

Is he the only deck hand ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2020)

Wood you Adam and Eve it


----------

